# Bayr. Wald von Arnbruck - Schareben - Großer Arber



## hangfraese (6. Mai 2013)

Servus,

weis jemand ob der Große Arber von Arnbruck über Gasthof Schareben schon trocken fahrbahr ist?

Danke und Grüße
Christian


----------



## hangfraese (8. Mai 2013)

hangfraese schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> weis jemand ob der Große Arber von Arnbruck über Gasthof Schareben schon trocken fahrbahr ist?
> 
> ...


 

geht evtl. eine andere Route auf den Arber, gerne auch Tips für andere umliegende Touren, 

vielen Dank schon mal.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn morgen das Wetter passt, werde ich von der Lohberg-Seite aus hochfahren und werde ich über die Trockenheit berichten ...


----------



## 3cinos (9. Mai 2013)

Nordseite = trocken, ein paar kl. Bächlein sind um die Jahreszeit normal ...


----------



## hangfraese (10. Mai 2013)

3cinos schrieb:


> Nordseite = trocken, ein paar kl. Bächlein sind um die Jahreszeit normal ...


 

Hi,

super, danke für die Info. 

Grüße
Lukas


----------

